# I smell like sour milk...all the time!



## Veronique (Nov 10, 2005)

WEll, I guess my thread title tells it all!
Does anyone else smell like sour milk all the time. It´s in my clothes and on my bras! I don´t want to walk around stinky like that, kwim?
any ideas?


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome to the club! I just call it mommy perfume.


----------



## lilsishomemade (Feb 12, 2005)

Are you leaking a lot?? Hmm...I don't have that problem right now, but can see it happening...

I smelled like that with my first two, but that's because they would spit up so much, the smell came from that. This one has only spit up once that I can remember.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

My bras smell like sour milk! It almost has the same smell as breastmilk poop.


----------



## turtlemama77 (Jul 29, 2005)

I remember smelling that way for the first six months! There's not a whole lot you can do, unfortunately, unless you want to change your clothes all the time (which I did quite frequently, haha). Don't worry, it will pass.


----------

